# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "İkinci Ergenekon-Kurtuluş Savaşı Başlarken"

## bozok

*İkinci Ergenekon!*


*6 Nisan 2008* 
*Rahmi TURAN*
*[email protected]* 




ANLATACAğIM konu, günlerdir kamuoyunu meşgul eden "Ergenekon Soruşturması" değil.

Konumuz, Kurtuluş Savaşı günleri... Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin kuruluşunun, Cumhuriyetimizin ilk yılları... Savaşın acımasızlığı... İnsanlığın iflas ettiği anlar...

Ve yaşanan olayların birinci ağızdan kaleme alınmış hali.

Osman Coşkun'un anıları 1958'deki ölümünden 50 yıl sonra yayınlandı.

Osman Coşkun kim? 

1892 yılında Kayseri'nin Develi İlçesi’nde doğan ve 27 yaşında işgalci Fransızlara karşı bölgesindeki direnişi örgütleyen halk kahramanlarından biri.

"İkinci Ergenekon-Kurtuluş Savaşı Başlarken" adını taşıyan anılar (GiTa Yayınları), işgal yıllarındaki Anadolu'yu anlatıyor. Bugünlere ders olması için kısa bir bölümünü naklediyorum. (Sayfa 50-51)

* * *

*"Başımızda yeryüzü halifesi olan padişahımız efendimiz hazretleri var. Hükümet anlaşmaları sayesinde milletin hiçbir şey düşünmesine gerek yoktur. Yabancıları gücendirmeyelim. Her şeyi Allah’ın takdirine bırakalım."*

Kuşkusuz ki bu düşünce, yukarıdan, hükümet merkezi olan İstanbul'dan geliyordu. Padişahın ve etrafındaki adamların da bu düşüncede oldukları kesindi. Trenlerimiz, istasyonlarımız istilacı kuvvetlerin kontrolü altına alınmıştı. 

Karadeniz sahilinde Pontusçular, İngiliz ajanlarının tahrik ve teşvikiyle ayaklanmışlardı. Samsun'da İngiliz ve Fransız askerleri dolaşıyordu. Antalya'ya İtalyan kuvvetleri çıkmıştı. Konya’da İngilizler vardı. Antakya, Mersin, Adana ve Tarsus, antlaşmanın (Mondros Mütarekesi'nin) ardından, daha kıtalarımız oradayken Fransızların kuşatmasıyla karşılaşmıştı. 

Antep, Maraş, Urfa; İngiliz ve Fransızların korumasındaki Ermeni vatandaşların eziyetlerinden inlemekteydiler. Her yerde azınlıklar, bağımsızlık ve toprakları kendilerine katma isteğine kapılmışlardı. 

Yurdun en büyük bölümünü oluşturan Türk milletinin yok olduğuna ve yok edilmesi gerektiğine bütün düşmanlarımız inanmaktaydı. Hasta adam ölmüştü. Bir daha da dirilmezdi. Buna, o günün idare adamları da inanıyordu. Hükümet merkezindeki seçkin insanlar, sığınacak kapı arıyorlardı. İngiliz Muhipleri Cemiyeti, büyük hükümet konsoloslukları, Türk ileri gelenlerin sığınacağı, güvenli ve mutlu yaşayabileceği yerler haline gelmişti.

Uyruklarını değiştiren Türkler de vardı. Casus Rahip Ferere, günün en büyük adamı olmuştu. Ona yaranmak isteyenler arasında kimler yoktu ki...

* * *

İstanbul'da Nemrut Mustafa Askeri Mahkemesi harekete geçmişti. Din adına, adalet adına, padişah adına, Ermenileri göç etmeye zorlama suçunu bahane ederek vatanseverleri her yerde arıyor ve sıkıştırıyorlardı. İşgal kuvvetleri kumandanlarından alınan emir ve talimata uyularak, binlerce namuslu vatandaşın özgürlükleri elinden alınmaktaydı.

Bekir Ağa Bölüğü’nde ve Arapyan Hanı'nda masum ve mazlum Türkler çile dolduruyorlardı. 

Türk gazeteleri bile bir manda lafıdır tutturmuşlardı. Türk'ün geleceğinden kimse umutlu değildi. Ancak büyük ve tarafsız bir devletin korumasında yaşayabilirdik. Akıllı geçinenler bile böyle düşünüyorlardı.

Nemrut Askeri Mahkemesi'nin eziyet eden eli Kayseri'ye de uzanmıştı. Göç suçuyla ilgili diye birkaç kişi tutuklandı. Bazıları da köylere kaçtılar. ürneğin, eski İttihat ve Terakki'nin bilinen valilerinden Muammer Bey bu kaçaklar arasındaydı.

üzellikle zengin tüccarlar tehdit ve baskı altında tutuluyorlardı.

1919 yılında İngilizler, Fransızlar, İtalyanlar, hele nankör azınlıklar, Türk milletinin mezarını kazmak üzereydiler. Türk ulusunu tarihten silmek istiyorlardı.



YARIN: Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda Ermeniler!

----------


## bozok

*Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda Ermeniler!* 


*Rahmi TURAN*
*[email protected]* 
*7 Nisan 2008* 



1958’de ölen Kayseri yöresinin halk kahramanı Osman Coşkun, ölümünden 50 yıl sonra yayınlanan anılarında Kurtuluş Savaşı sırasında Kayseri ve çevresinde yaşayan Ermeni azınlıkların, işgalci Fransızlarla işbirliği yaparak Türklere nasıl zulüm ve işkence yaptığını şöyle anlatıyor: (İkinci Ergenekon-Kurtuluş Savaşı Başlarken- GiTa Yayınları- S: 112-113):

"Bu sürgün işi (1915’teki Ermeni tehciri) ne kadar büyütülüyor! Bu yüzden bütün Türk milletinin zalim, canavar ve vahşi olduğu ileri sürülüyor. İşte resmi belgeler gözümüzün önünde. Dört bin evli koca kasabada ne kadar bayındır ve saray gibi ev varsa hepsi Ermenilere aitti. Memleketin gerçek sahipleri kulübe denilebilecek izbelerde barınıyorlardı. Servet onlarda, para onlarda, refah onlardaydı. Memleketin en iyi tarlalarına, en kıymetli bağ ve bahçelerine onlar sahipti. Ticaret ve sanat tamamen onların elindeydi.

Yorucu işlerde hep Türkler çalışırdı. Ermeni zenginler Türklere ödünç para verirlerse ağır faiz alırlardı. İpoteksiz para da vermezlerdi. Binlerce Türk, borçların altından kalkmak için diyar diyar dolaşır, ağır ve zahmetli işlere katlanırlardı. Yine de borçtan kurtulamazlar, en kıymetli tarla, bağ ve bahçelerini, canlı mallarını onlara devrederlerdi." 

* * *

"Köylerimizi dolaşınca görürüz ki, hiçbir kıymetli arazi, hiçbir tarım Türk’e ait değildir. Bunları Ermeni vatandaşlarımız parasını vererek satın almadılar. Köylüleri borçlandırarak ve ağır faiz altında bırakarak kullanımlarına geçirdiler.

Türkler evlerinde çavdar ekmeği ve çökelekle, yaşayacak kadar rızkla yetinirken, Ermenilerin sofralarını gümüş çatal kaşık takımları donatıyordu. Türkler, yamalı partallar içinde dolaşırken onlar Avrupa tarzında giyiniyorlar, kadınlarını ipekli kumaşlarla süslüyorlardı. Türkler evlerine serecek kıl çul dahi bulamazlarken onlar odalarını ipek halılarla, atlas perdelerle, aynalı mermer konsollarla beziyorlardı. 

Memleketin bütün serveti onlarındı.

... üzgür, serbest, rahat, varlıklı bir hayat sürerlerdi. Pazar günleri Elbiz’den Babayana, Köşk Pınar’dan Aşağı Everek’e kadar su başlarını işgal ederler, fırınlanmış kuzular, dolmalar, tatlılar yerler, halis üzümden çifte çekilmiş rakılarını içerlerdi. Her köşede ut, keman, tef sesleri göğe yükselir, kızlı gelinli eğlenirlerdi de onlara yan bakan bile olmazdı. 

Sırmalı eğerli, altın işlemeli başlıklı, dinç ve güçlü kuvvetli atlarla çekinmeden köyleri dolaşırlar, odaların baş sedirine kurularak bal, kaymak, tavuk yerlerdi.

İçleri altın dolu halı heybelerini korkusuzca odanın bir tarafına bırakıverirlerdi. Malları, canları, ırzları tamamen güvenlikteydi. Sınırsız bir vicdan özgürlüğüne sahiptiler."

* * *

"Buna rağmen onlar ne yaptı? İlk bomba Everek’te patladı. İlk isyan hareketi burada belirdi. Taşnak, Hınçak komiteleri Türk’ü arkadan vurmak için hazırlanıyorlarmış...

Ruslarla dönen ve sürgün edilmeyen Ermeniler, Doğu’da yüzyıllarca beraber yaşadıkları ve her zaman iyilik ve şefkat gördükleri komşularını ve dostlarını insafsızca öldürdüler. üocuklar ve kadınlar da onların tecavüzlerinden kurtulamadılar. Ben oralarda, kafaları ezilmiş çocuk cesetleri, memeleri yüzülmüş kadın vücutları gördüm. 

Ermeniler, girdikleri köy ve kasabalarda taş üstünde taş bırakmadılar, her tarafı yakıp yıktılar. O zamanki hükümet ne yapabilirdi? Kendi milletinin hayat ve geleceğini düşünmemeli miydi? Yoksa aydın ve uygar (!) Avrupalılar gibi ölüm kampları kurarak, toptan katliamlar yaparak mı bu işin önüne geçmeliydi? Sürgünden başka ne çare vardı?"

Osman Coşkun anılarında, yaşanan vahşetleri gördükçe isyan ediyor:

*"Aman Allah’ım! İnsanoğullarını bu müthiş cinayetlerin işlenmesine, peygamberlerinle, mukaddes kitaplarınla sen mi sürüklüyorsun, sen mi özendiriyorsun? İnsan ruhundaki bu vahşet nedir? İnsanoğlunu neden böyle yarattın Allah’ım?"* diyor.

O acı günleri unutmayalım!

----------


## Ã¶ktÃ¼rk

ellerine sağlık kardeşim

----------

